# Hi everyone!



## NickelBait (Mar 12, 2008)

Just want to say hi to everyone on this board. i've been lurking this forum for a white and now decide to join. This is a great group of people! About me, I been shooting film for the last five years, still hesitate to switch to digital, however, reading post from this board everyday make me think that this might be the time for me to join the new crowd. Anyway, I wonder either the canon 30d or 40d would be a good start? thanks in advance!


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

I myself lurk here also!! Have no clue about cameras...LOL...but love to look at all the pics..espcially the monthly photo contest!! And yes, everyone seems to be very nice here. So, from one "lurker" to another...glad you are here!!


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

welcome I am very sure you will get a lot of good help on this site I dont know anything about cameras but I can catch fish.Your pictures will be a welcome as well as your knowledge


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Welcome aboard Nickel bait, Good to have ya here. Since you have lurking you already know about the caliber of folks here and the other fourms Mont has.

As for the camera, I shoot an Canon S5IS and am happy with it so far but, out of the two mentioned I would tend to go for the 40D. 
This sight has a lot of reviews on cameras and might be of help in your selection process

http://www.dpreview.com/

Anyway, good to all of yall here :wink: :smile:


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Welcoma aboard, Nicklebait.

Like you, I also moved from a film camera (Canon A-1) to an XT, and now a 20D. I just bought a 30D; should be here Monday. My main reason was twofold - I need a second body and I have a hard time viewing the LCD screen. 

The 30D should help with viewing since the lcd is larger. Hopefully within the next month, I will buy a 40D and sell the 20D. I shoot sports and the faster FPS ( 6.5) should help some. It also has a larger LCD and comes recommended for sports shooting. I can't afford the high end cameras - just too expensive for my budget.

Good luck in your search and post some pics to share.
Mike


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

I am a recent convert myself. Once youv'e had digital, you never go back!!! The quality really surprised me, and then there is: Immediate feedback.....the freedom to experiment all you want.... and unthought of control. You can download stuff to your computer that makes it like a full blown commercial darkroom with no chemicals in a little box...

I would say make the switch. I think you will be glad you did....


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Hello and welcome all to the forum. It's for sure a great place to learn and share ideas. There are many talented people here who are always more than happy to answer any questions you might have on this great obsession. I know because I have asked and continue to ask all the time. It's great. Nothing says you have to give up film. Just add digital to your arsenal and you have all the bases covered.


----------



## NickelBait (Mar 12, 2008)

> Nothing says you have to give up film. Just add digital to your arsenal and you have all the bases covered.


It's very true.

Just a pic to share.

Galveston 2007


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Something about this picture looks very fishy! 

I had a OK Drifter rigged almost the same way.
Mike


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Galveston looks a lot cleaner in high-key black and white. Welcome to the board. We have quite a bit of fun here and we're very informal. All we ask is that you play a little "Show and Tell" with us.


----------



## jrw (May 22, 2004)

*Welcome NB*

*I am a little late on this post, but a big Welcome to you.*

*Your photo is cool .*

*Would very much like to see more from you .*

*We have resident Camera's - enjoy their photos a lot .*


----------



## NickelBait (Mar 12, 2008)

> All we ask is that you play a little "Show and Tell" with us.


 Ilford FP4 Plus-ISO 125 by Konica Hexar RF 50mm Hexanon, scanned by my new epson v500 with a touch of contrast. I love this camera a lot that's why I have a hard time going digital.


----------

